# Fargo Deer Hunting, Maybe?



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Count me in to be on the list if this is ok'd

Bob

*Deer season plan offered*
By Mike Nowatzki, The Forum
Published Tuesday, February 21, 2006

The group assigned to develop a deer bowhunting season along the Red River in Fargo is ready to present its proposal to the City Commission.

Interim Police Chief Keith Ternes said the group will recommend that the city control its growing urban deer population by creating a limited hunting season on land owned by the city or Fargo Park District.

Mayor Bruce Furness said he doesn't expect a final decision on the hunting issue Monday, but the commission will at least consider asking Gov. John Hoeven to include Fargo in the state's 2006-07 deer hunting proclamation.

Fargo must be part of the proclamation to authorize a hunting zone within city limits.

"I think the intent will be to at least do that to keep the process moving forward," Furness said.

More than 100 north Fargo residents petitioned the city last fall to control the deer population by hunting or other means.

City commissioners voted Nov. 7 to develop a deer harvesting program as quickly as possible, but they stopped short of changing city ordinance to allow hunting within city limits.

Officials from the Fargo Police Department, Fargo Park District, North Dakota Game and Fish Department and the city attorney's office have been working since then to find the best option for controlling deer, Ternes said.

They considered a capture-and-release program or using feed laced with a chemical to sterilize the deer. Both options were deemed too expensive and less effective than bowhunting, he said.

The group will recommend issuing permits to kill 25 to 45 deer during the initial hunting season, Ternes said. That number could increase in future years if the urban deer population continues to grow, he said.

"We feel pretty strongly that it would be in the city's best interest to start out small," he said.

North Fargo resident Billy Nustad, who organized the petition, said he would like to see more permits issued.

"I just don't think that's enough," he said.

After this mild winter, residents along the river will likely see even more deer scampering through neighborhoods, grazing on flowers and plants and leaving droppings behind, Nustad said.

The Game and Fish Department recently conducted a fly-over of the Red River to determine the deer population in Fargo-Moorhead, Ternes said.

"Our best guess is that there's approximately 200 deer within the river corridor," he said.

Fargo's proposed hunting season is modeled after Bismarck's bowhunting season, which has harvested more than 750 deer within city limits since 1987.

Ternes said the Fargo group is proposing several steps to ensure residents' safety. Among the safeguards:

- Only adults age 18 and over could participate in the hunt, and they would have to obtain a permit from the city.

- Arrows would be marked with the hunter's name and permit number in case of complaints or property damage.

- Hunters would undergo a training session with police and possibly people from local archery clubs.

- Hunting would not be allowed within 100 yards of private property unless permission was granted by the property owner.

Furness said safety is the top concern he has heard from people opposed to hunting within city limits.

"People seem to think people would be walking around in their backyards with bows and arrows. That's not the way it would work," he said.

Ternes said the city needs to decide quickly about the deer proclamation, which sets the rules and boundaries for the upcoming hunting season.

Game and Fish will submit its proposed deer hunting proclamation to Hoeven by April 27, said Greg Link, assistant chief of the wildlife division.

The governor usually signs it a week and a half later, he said.

The deer bowhunting season is tentatively set to run from Sept. 1 to Jan. 7.

Readers can reach Forum reporter Mike Nowatzki at (701) 241-5528


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I like the part where they want to id all the arrows used so if they find one sticking in their dog they know who did it!!!! :roll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, I think it's a little odd to put your name and addy on an arrow, but whatever, if I dont' have to drive 100 miles a couple weekends this fall to do some bowhunting, it'll make the wife happy. I really hope fargo will pass this.

The only thing I question is how much actual 'public' land is there to hunt on around fargo........I guess it's something to look into if they pass the bill, but just curious if there's enough for 75 people to hunt.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

They are still deciding how to determine the number last time I heard. I was at the first meeting where they meet with bowhunters and asked for their advice. I had similar feelings about the labeled arrow but figured a hunter who pays attention to the surrounding shouldn't have any problems. One thing they had mentioned is to set up the stands and then have a draw or something to determine who gets which one so there isn't a group of people in one area and none in another. I don't know what is happening as I haven't been very active in following it since then. I thought I would see more info coming on the news or at the club but I havn't shoot much so I probably missed them. If your interested in this I say get involved so they know. The question was asked in my meeting if we would partake. There were I think 6 of us and one or two were from MN so they couldn't and the others didn't readily say yes. I think I was the only one. I don't care if it has horns it still tastes great to me so I am game.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well when the next meeting takes place, put the date and where it is on this site, I'm pretty sure we'll get more people there, I'll be one of them

Tator


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I can see it now some little old lady that has been feeding the deer walks out one morning to find that someone has shot her pet, haha, I love it. I guess if they let it fly, I wish I wouldn't have moved out of fargo, haha. Laters.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I live not too far from billy nustad(the guy mentioned in the article) and I thnk hunting in the city would be cool, but the only deer I ever see around my house(or his) are just little does. and the only time I see them is late at night driving around(big surprise for nocturnal animals i know haha) I dont think its worth it just for some little does. they have never destroyed any of my property and I see them in my yard almost every night just minding thier own buisness, dont even get scared if you walk outside when their in the nieghbors yard.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Hopefully I can use some kids treehouse for a stand


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well I believe there are about 190 'little does' running around little ole Fargo. I do believe they want to get that managed. Maybe you only have 2 or 3 little does around the area you live, but the rest of the city has 187. The only thing I guess I can say about this is, Fargo made up a panel of people: game and fish, police and probably some city folk, and they came up with a decision that the herd needs to be managed, so I'm going to agree with them, being they took time to look into the problem.

I know anytime I'm working on houses around the river, I see deer most of the time.

I also like the idea of drawing for stands and whatnot, so a no name bowhunter like myself can get off work, not worry about having to scout bigtime to try get the best location, I can just go out, enjoy the outdoors and stick a doe!!

already got the itch: Sep 1 can't come fast enough....


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

tator I will do that if I see it again. I don't get to the club much so I don't know when it will happen again. I also don't recall the name of the person in charge. I thing it was Chris or something common like that. He works for the Fargo Parks not the City too. I know Cliffy was one talking and he would know when it is too but I don't have any contact info for him either. I will try and find out though.

As for them being small does your probably right. But small does taste great and will do damage. Not everyone will want to help with this as they couldn't shoot the bucks and so there isn't any bragging rights involved. Personally I want to do it cause I like to help and eat venison and young ones taste great and are tender too.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I wonder how many grade school kids will be out hunting being it will be so handy. Or will the adults run over the kids to lay claim to the first trophy doe in fargo. We all know what will happen, some 25-35 year old will have his hunt spoiled by a 10 year old and fly off the handle at them. That will be the biggest problem, who gets to hunt? Save it for kids or let the pro-staffers in. 8)

If this happens it will be an opportunity for all you fargo guys to help a youth hunter. It won't take much of your time cause it will be in your back yard.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

If I recall they were discussing that the people need to be at a certain age to hunt them. I don't recall if 16/18 or what it was. As for the flying off the handle that is one of the biggest concerns and a reason that the stand draw was an option. That way you could be tracked down if you shot someone's dog, mouthed off to someone ect... Apparently this is why an area south of Fargo is no longer available for hunting. Some home owner was walking the dog and the "hunter" said something to the effect of get the dog out of here before I shoot it.

One of the comments we had was bringing kids along or allowing them to hunt as it should be a great opportunity to teach them. The meeting I was at was around the turn of the year and preliminary so I don't know much other than they are trying to model it after Bismarcks.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I just hope they can come up with away to let the youth enjoy what is close to their homes.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is a great call BE, I absolutely agree that the ypouth should have first choice at these permits. I wonder how many adults would be willing to mentor youth bow hunts in the city of Fargo?? Maybe one of the local bow clubs should start a program now to certify that these youth are responsible enough to take part in a city hunt so they can when the time comes around. I wish my son was a few years older now, what a great opportunity this would be!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Season will be 18 year olds and older. The reason for the season is thin out the herd....I'd guess they will put whom ever gets the tags through a fairly inclusive traning period of what not to do when hunting. "don't respond to hecklers", "Don't shoot unless you have a good shot" etc.
As to the youth, I'd say it would be great to bring a kid with to experience the hunt....but remember the goal of this hunt.....Not to get youth bow hunting......it's to harvest the over abundance of deer in the area.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Come on FH... it can kill two birds with one stone can't it. I suppose the adults will get all in a tizzy and have to have immediate results thus barring any inexperienced HUNTER the opportunity to say they shot a deer in their backyard.

Come on people don't waste this opportunity to get your kids off the streets and in the trees. Where would you rather see the teenagers? standing on a street corner or hiding silently in a tree for hours and hours.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

AGAIN! This seasn is to REDUCE the POPULATION! Not to get kids into bow hunting. There's a reason they don't want 15-17 year olds hunting up there.....at least for the time being...In fact I'd say that 18 is a little young in some cases also.

I have no problem with getting youth involved in hunting. This season is just not the appropriate way to accomplish it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

FH...I suppose I don't dare ask WHY? If that is the case I hope they bring the game and fish in to exterminate them. People just don't want to take time to make it a kids thing.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

buckseye said:


> FH...I suppose I don't dare ask WHY? If that is the case I hope they bring the game and fish in to exterminate them. People just don't want to take time to make it a kids thing.


Buckseye

There are many very good reasons that they are not allowing youth to hunt this special hunt. Have you seen the In-Forum articles related to this hunt and/or the associated chats that accompanied it?

1. This is a political hot potato right now both in the neighborhoods the hunt is being proposed in, and with the rest of the greater Fargo community. There has been outright opposition to the hunt from certain groups. I'm certain this is part of a compromise to ensure that only very experienced bow hunters participate.

2. Part of the opposition has to do with people's misunderstanding of how the hunts will take place. The opponents envision deer hunters in backyards, painted in camo peering in to people's windows, or worse yet stalking a deer walking through a city park.

3. It was also commented that residents were worried about seeing a wounded & bleeding running past their children's bedroom window.

Based on all the fears, it would behoove the bowhunting community to accept the rules they are trying to put into place. The inexperience of youth hunters has the potential for a bad incident to be increased.

In a sense the G&F is looking for the experienced bowhunting community to assist them with this overpopulation problem. This shouldn't be thought of as a hunt, but rather a population control measure.

Youth have enough issues to worry about getting a deer with a bow out in the countryside. I don't believe we want to add the additional burdens of city considerations into the mix. I also don't want a youth taking an inexperienced shot and miss the intended target. The worst thing that could happen in that scenario, is if a member of the public finds a lost arrow somewhere it shouldn't be.

Furthermore, the type of hunter they are looking for is one who is experienced and can make a clean kill shot without emotion. This is a doe only harvest, and a hunter who has several bow deer harvests under their belt will not get excited over harvesting a doe. However a youth hunter will definitely have their nerves on edge worried about making a clean shot, getting their first deer etc... NOT the kind of scenario you want to paint for a hunt that DEMANDS perfection.

Can you imagine the political backlash to hunting if someone gets a picture of a deer running around a neighborhood with an arrow stuck in its rear? We just had that happen out here in rural King County (Seattle). That picture made the news and it wasn't a pretty thing.

As it stands now, you have to have your arrows marked with your name for this hunt. Who will we hold responsible if that person is a youth? If something negative happened or a youth was confronted by someone against the hunt, I wouldn't want to put them in that position....

The proposed hunt has nothing to do with "making this a kid's thing"

Ryan

.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here a link to the chat (many pages) that took place last year around Fargo on this topic. As you will see, many were uneducated but still able to voice their opinion on a topic they entered without properly being armed.
http://www.in-forum.com/talk/index.cfm?id=1762&article_id=1762


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't know about you guys, but I still get pretty pumped when I stick a doe. The thing I believe getting experience with sticking does is the pressure/tenstion and nerves that happen when a buck comes by.

When I started bowhunting, when I seen a doe, I shook to the point of almost falling out of a tree, and now after shooting quite a few does, when I see one or see even a pretty nice buck, I'm a lot more mellower (is that a word?) but to get back on subject

I think it would be a good idea to limit it to 18 and older for starting out, maybe after the trial period, take a step back, and look into the regs a little more and change things that need to be changed, after all, it will be a trial run for the first year or 2. and just go from there, I really hope to see this come through...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess I will never say never. This sounds like the biggest case of discrimination I've seen on this site. Glad I'm not mixed up in this, it could get interesting.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

When I get to the point where I don't get excited on seeing a deer, _*any *__*deer*_, I will quit hunting. I know what you are saying, trembling to the point of not being able to shoot, etc. I still think this would be a great opportunity for youth who have been certified as competent. Whats to keep an inexperienced adult from making the same mistakes you mentioned the youth might make. If the youth were certified and tested by a local archer group, ie,sandhills group, what is the difference who sticks the deer, except it might mean more to the young ones that do!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Fargo to seek OK for deer archery hunt*
By Mike Nowatzki, The Forum
Published Tuesday, February 28, 2006

Fargo city commissioners voted unanimously Monday to seek permission for a bowhunting season within city limits, after a wildlife official warned that the urban deer population could explode to 1,000 if the city does nothing.

An archery hunt is the "only practical way" to reduce or control deer numbers in an urban setting, said Randy Kreil, chief of the wildlife division at the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

About 190 deer were spotted along the Red River in Fargo-Moorhead during a Game and Fish flyover two weeks ago, Kreil said. A predictive model shows that number could rise to 900 to 1,000 deer in five years with no control measures, he said.

"The sooner you begin to deal with this issue, the sooner you'll be able to reach a manageable number of animals in the city and be able to maintain it there," Kreil said.

City commissioners unanimously approved a resolution asking Gov. John Hoeven to include designated areas along the Red River in Fargo in the state's 2006 deer-hunting proclamation.

In two weeks, commissioners will hear the first reading of the ordinance that would actually create a hunting season in Fargo.

"I would guess that implies that the ordinance would be approved in the future, but that remains to be seen," Mayor Bruce Furness said of Monday's unanimous vote.

The ordinance has several built-in safety measures, Interim Police Chief Keith Ternes said. All hunters would have to receive training and pass a proficiency test through the Police Department and local archery clubs. No hunting would be allowed on private property without the owner's written permission.

The committee asked to develop the deer management program recommends the city issue 40 hunting permits - 30 in the north Fargo region and 10 in the south Fargo region - for the first deer-hunting season.

Hunters would have to kill 50 deer per year to reduce the deer population, Kreil said. The 40-permit number is a starting point, and more permits could be issued as residents get used to the idea, he said. The permits would be for does only - no bucks.

North Fargo resident Ray Such, the only audience member to speak during the meeting, said he thinks more permits should be issued.

The Fargo program is modeled after Bismarck's deer-hunting program. Kreil said he has never heard complaints, and no one has been injured, since Bismarck's program began in the late 1980s.

There have been a couple of instances in which wounded deer wandered onto private property, he said.

"It'll take some getting used to by people," he said. "But when you actually stop and look at the situation you're trying to deal with, your options are very, very limited."

In other business, the commission:

- Voted unanimously to put a 1-cent sales tax for infrastructure on the June ballot.

Former Fargo mayors Richard Hentges and Jon Lindgren spoke in favor of the 20-year tax, which would fund future water, wastewater and street improvements.

- Approved boundary changes to Fargo's Renaissance Zone, removing nine blocks from the zone and adding nine others.

Commissioner John Cosgriff said the Renaissance Zone Authority believes the changes will bring more redevelopment projects into the zone.

Commissioner Mike Williams voted against the changes. He opposes removing the Mid-America Steel block, in part because it's a key piece of the city's riverfront development plan. Other commissioners said the owners of Mid-America Steel have no plans to move, and the state will allow the city to return the block to the zone if future redevelopment opportunities arise.

Readers can reach Forum reporter Mike Nowatzki at (701) 241-5528


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well glad to see this motion get passed at the city level, I fully expect mr. hoeven to sign it. I suppose they will have a lottery for the 40 permits??? hopefully I can draw one, I imagine there will be a handfull of people applying for these. My hats off to the city commishes


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Are these going to be a seperate license?

I mean can you still buy a state wide bow license too?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here are the Regs. for the Bismarck Bow Hunt. I am just making an assumption that Fargo will be similar.

Special Herd Reduction Deer Bow Seasons
A.) Antlerless white-tailed deer permits (available from the Department's Bismarck office) will be issued for portions of the city of Bismarck, and private land in Burleigh County located adjacent to the city of Bismarck, starting where the southwest boundary of the city limits of Bismarck joins the east bank of the Missouri River, then following the city limits of Bismarck easterly to the point where it meets the west bank of Apple Creek in the northeast one-quarter of Section 26, Township 138 North, Range 80 West, then following the west bank of Apple Creek in a general southwest direction to its junction with the north boundary of Apple Creek Wildlife Management Area and then west and south along the WMA boundary to the Missouri River, then following the east bank of the Missouri River to the point of origin. Three special concurrent seasons will run from Sept. 2, 2005 thru Jan. 31, 2006. (Hunters possessing a regular bow season license may use that license only during the regular deer bow season - thru Jan. 1, 2006.) Hunters who desire to hunt within the city limits of Bismarck must receive trespass permits from the Bismarck Chief of Police. Contact the Bismarck Police Department for additional information (701) 223-1212.

B.) A maximum of 25 antlerless deer bow permits (available from the Department's Bismarck office) will be issued for hunting at the USDA-ARS Northern Great Plains Research Lab in Mandan. This special concurrent season will run from Sept. 2, 2005 thru Jan. 31, 2006. Applicants must first obtain a permit from USDA-ARS and can apply only through their web site at www.mandan.ars.usda.gov.

Bob


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

All I know is I'm going to be first in line for one of these licenses, I'm gonna put Bob Kellams name on my arrows and shoot Jiffy's cat.

:beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL !!! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh:

:beer:

Bob


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

g/o said:


> All I know is I'm going to be first in line for one of these licenses, I'm gonna put Bob Kellams name on my arrows and shoot Jiffy's cat.
> 
> :beer:


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> All I know is I'm going to be first in line for one of these licenses, I'm gonna put Bob Kellams name on my arrows and shoot Jiffy's cat.


terrorist :lol: or CIA which is it??? :lol:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i think its retarded that only people 18 and older can do the hunt... there isnt a proven fact that people older than 18 are more responsible and can shoot better than youths...


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Kyle I agree. However if your on the fence about the whole issue what would you want to hear about, a hunter who has hunted for 16 years or a hunter who is 16 years? I think it is more of a public image thing. I know there are people under 18 who can out shoot me.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

agreed also, I think there's guys who might be 30 years old and probably shouldn't be handling a bow, where a 15 year old might be more responsible/mature enough to handle it, it is a 'public view' issue, and that's probably why it's done that way, so people do misinterprit "kids" going hunting, which really wouldn't be the case, I guess they (under 18) will just have to wait

Tator


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

joebobhunter4 said:


> i think its retarded that only people 18 and older can do the hunt... there isnt a proven fact that people older than 18 are more responsible and can shoot better than youths...


Kyle did you read my earlier reply as to why this is? Here it is again below...



Ben Elli said:


> There are many very good reasons that they are not allowing youth to hunt this special hunt. Have you seen the In-Forum articles related to this hunt and/or the associated chats that accompanied it?
> 
> 1. This is a political hot potato right now both in the neighborhoods the hunt is being proposed in, and with the rest of the greater Fargo community. There has been outright opposition to the hunt from certain groups. I'm certain this is part of a compromise to ensure that only very experienced bow hunters participate.
> 
> ...


I agree that there are (a few) excellent youth bowhunters around. They are very few though. This hunt needs to go off without a hitch for a couple of years or it will be doomed forever. While it is true that there are inexperienced older bow hunters, it is alot less likely that an older inexperienced bowhunter will prudently put himself into a situation like this type of hunt.

Given the required training and testing that will occur prior to the hunt, I'm sure they will be looking to weed out any person that shows signs of incompetence. The people seeking to ensure this hunt goes off successfully aren't about to allow some moron to pass thru the training.

With the small number of licenses they will not need to allow just anyone to get a license for this DEER CONTROL MEASURE. Please note that this is not a "hunt" like you are probably thinking. There are many many reasons that youth will not be in this hunt, and all of them are prudent reasons. Yes it may not sound fair, but what is the greater good? Would you want to be able to participate in this hunt, have something negative happen and cause the hunt to be shut down forever? Would you want to live with the fact that it was you that caused it to happen?

Things to ponder....

Ryan

.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As long as the hunter gets certified, youth or adult, there is no reason why they cannot participate. I am not talking about 12 year olds here but I would think that they could adjust the age down a bit more than 18. Adults get enough opportunity to hunt. I , for one, would like to see younger people get a chance!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm with you dj, they can list as many negatives about youth hunters they want here. The next thread the same people will be pushing for youth hunting... I think some people really only care about themselves.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

buck I know what your saying and somewhat agree. I am one who pushes youth hunting but am against it here. First off like Ryan said this really isn't a hunt. It is a means of controlling the population but using our bows. I expect there to be some opposition from people and frankly don't know if younger people will be ready for that. This is obvious dependent on the maturity of the person and could just as easily be said about someone over 50.

As for wanting something for yourself. I am still undecided if I will do it or not. Alot of it will depend on how it is laid out but I don't want this to be a one time season due to something bad happening. It is also tough to determine how someone will react. You may be 50 but only started bow hunting last year or been shooting a bow for 20 years but never at live game and so you don't realize the different things that can and do happen. It is all about trying to keep a good public image so it can continue (if it does go) throughout the years.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> First off like Ryan said this really isn't a hunt.


not being a smart arse but it will be what people make it. I do agree somewhat with Ryan that there are many dangers that could arise so I think the professionals should come in and remove the deer. Now that's not a hunt!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

g/o said:


> All I know is I'm going to be first in line for one of these licenses, I'm gonna put Bob Kellams name on my arrows and shoot Jiffy's cat.
> 
> :beer:


I love it


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't care what age they allow make every darn one of the prove they can hit what they are aiming at. Take them threw a 3D course or something. High scores are in. I don't think we would like to have a bunch of deer running around the people of fargos back yards with an arrow threw there arse


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sota are you ready to give it a try.... you still have to autograph your arrow that is sticking in my tree :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey I have improved much since I got the bow to the proper draw length.. But I will get on of those pens and be out for my signing appearance


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

sota there will be a test to pass in order to get the tag. I don't know what it will be but something will be done along with likely some sort of conflict situation class.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Then I don't think there should be a age restriction as long as they can leagally hunt and pass the standards set by the city of Fargo who cares.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

professionals you need huh, well hopefully I can draw a tag then :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

just representing the youth, I'm in favor of whatever the people that live there decide.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

buckseye said:


> just representing the youth, I'm in favor of whatever the people that live there decide.


Give it a year or two gentlemen. As soon as the general public realizes the general good that the hunts create, it will only spawn into better things. I.E. youth hunts, and those who have non-ample opportunites to bowhunt. The initial hunt needs to be(and I'm not trying to be a greedy doe hunter) solely adults and people that are ethically responsible for what they do in the field.

I may be wrong, but I do suspect some people from the FM area actually protesting to great length the season. People actually standing out and yelling at people who are in stands. I think for the first few years it is best for everyone if it is people that are able to sustain scrutiny and make eithical shots at all times.

This is a great opportunity for many of us to get out and get a hunt in after work, instead of waiting for the weekend. I believe the youth will have a great deal to do with this situation, but they will have it at the right time.

I don't see why a 2 to maybe even 5 year probation period isn't necessary to get the idea of hunting these over populated deer into play. I am all for youth hunting, and we each individually need to do what we can to educate the youth on hunting techniques. However, this is a first for fargo and I think many of the people that are putting their own objectives in front of the main objective is wrong.

Plain and simple the objective of this season would be to downsize the population of the *urban* herd.....take it as you will.

I honestly admit I am probably not the best bowhunter out there, but I know what is ethical and what is not. That is why I think the 1st few years need to be for people who are above the age of 18,,,,,yes classified as adults.

Beyond those who draw these tags, I think their should be some sort of sticker system. This is a serious deal and I think that each hunter that gets drawn( or selected) for the hunt should put the sticker on their arrow. The sticker denotes your name, license # and sticker #. Each hunter gets 3 stickers and if you run out of stickers and there is no sign of mis-conduct you can receive another 3 stickers.

Writing your name on your arrow isn't the best way of policing the situation. If individuals are actually planning on doing something immmoral or illegal they aren't going to place a different name on the arrow anyway. Not that the sticker system works much better, but it does take away from people just taking a sharpie and putting someone elses name on an arrow. i.e. a joke that was placed earlier where g/o was going to put bob kellam's name on an arrow and shoot jiffy's cat. It was a pretty funny joke but if this situation really wants to be policed and controlled, I don't see a better way than verifying with a sticker.

I'm probably ranting on a little too long and I just woke up so I'm probably somewhat incoherant, but I see a lot of holes in the program as is. Don't get me wrong, I love the idea and I will apply, but some things need to be ironed out. OK i'm done.

Dustin Ulmer

870 XPRS


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's not a hunt, you are confusing people saying it's a hunt then it's not a hunt. I still say any person regardless of age that has the ability should be allowed in on the "not a hunt" hunt.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

if I go out with my bow and arrow to shoot a deer I'M HUNTING don't tell me it's not a hunt, it's all in the persective of the person I guess, hopefully you don't get a tag, because obviously you don't enjoy bowhunting as much as some other people here. I'll take a "hunt" in the fargo area anyday over sittin at home with the wife.

snow geese are way overpopulated, we are allowed to unplug our shotguns, use e-callers, anything it takes so

do you still call that hunting buckseye?????

I SURE AS HE!!! DO!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well put 870 :thumb:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> With the small number of licenses they will not need to allow just anyone to get a license for this DEER CONTROL MEASURE. Please note that this is not a "hunt" like you are probably thinking. There are many many reasons that youth will not be in this hunt, and all of them are prudent reasons.


hey Tator I was just taking words from this thread, somebody named Ryan wrote the quote above. Why is it a hunt to some and a deer control measure to others, are you on the right track tator?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i'm on the right track with the hunters who think this is an actual hunt, because that's what it is in my mind, when I'm out in stand in the fargo area, I'll be HUNTING, sorry buckseye, thought you were one who didn't think it was :beer: on me


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Great post 870 it is what I was trying to say. As for it being a hunt or not your right in that it is what you make it. The reason I may say it isn't a hunt is I won't have to put in near the time I do out of the city limits. The land owner here wants them taken out so they will do all of the scouting for you and therefore it is more like a guided hunt where you pretty much sit in a predetermined area and wait. However I think it is a hunt in that you still have to be scent free and be able to draw without being spotted and release an arrow hitting your mark. A huge difference is that you may have some person watching you as you do it and they may be in favor or against it or heckling you as your doing it too. Then it would be a decision you make do you shoot with the heckler trying to scare the deer or let that one walk? I think the objective is to control the herd so your responsibility would be to shoot. I am assuming this would be covered in the meetings/training that they will have.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Not unlike a landowner (out of town) that wants some deer removed from his property. He probably would let you know where he has seen deer, where they come in to his property to feed, what size deer he wants you to shoot, whether or not he wants you to shoot does or bucks, etc.
Does that sound familiar?????? :roll: Is that a hunt???? I say yes!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

dj it seems like a hunt to me too... but then what do I know? :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I feel sorry for the 1st year bow hunters. Fargo media; WDAZ, KVLY, KXJB and The Forum will be a nuisance trying to take pictures and film the historical event.
I can just picture Jiffy sitting in a tree stand with Too Tall Tom doing a weather forecast on location right in front of him !!!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

OK I reread my post. I agree it is a hunt. In fact I think any kill with a bow is a hunt unless it is basically tied up. Bowhunting is not easy. Now high fences in small areas or overpopulated areas like the trial recently that is not hunting IMO. I agree some farmers will give you the same ideas on where they will be but I would think they are a bit more predictable in town. I don't know as I personally haven't seen deer much in town. I live in the south where there are no trees bigger than 4" in diameter so there isn't a lot of areas for deer and I don't get to the river areas to see them so I am assuming the travel patterns are much more predictable and therefore an easier hunt but still a hunt.

I don't know if that is where Ryan was going or not. I think the biggest challenge will be the getting the deer and processing it without getting the attention or those who are against it or the media's who most likely is against it too.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya I hear ya there, if I do draw a tag, and stick one. I sure's hell hope it doesn't retire in someones back yard.........not good for me, or them, unless they are in favor of the hunt


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I wonder what they will do with the gut piles?????


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

This same thing is being done in Bismarck and Devils Lake on Camp Grafton and in Lakewood. There were several people concerned with deer dying in some kids sandbox or somes azela's but I haven't heard any problem like that in 10 years of hunting in Lakewood. Lets let it go and then constructively criticize it next year to make it better.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

djleye said:


> I wonder what they will do with the gut piles?????


Dog food. 

I am assuming that will be in their training meeting too. I wish I could remember who was the main contact that day so I could tip them off to this site to see the concerns and questions.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

how about info from some more guys who hunt in bismarck, what concerns have been addressed or any problems that arise, let's here some more about this from you guys already getting to do this hunt!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> All I know is I'm going to be first in line for one of these licenses, I'm gonna put Bob Kellams name on my arrows and shoot Jiffy's cat.


 :lol: I must admit g/o, that one was pretty good. :lol: :beer:

I know, I know....I missed it. Somebody had to point it out to me.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Going to get started making my three man portable garbage can stand,just think a person will be able to get takeout delivery and hunt at the same time.I wonder if they will let you hunt under the street lights after reg shooting hrs :sniper: Jiffy you have to start looking for some prime garden plots,apple trees or i wonder if the scarecrow trick would work on deer.This could open up a whole new line of urban camo and and stands. :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Going to get started making my three man portable garbage can stand


quit giving my secrets away Murdock, my sister lives by some of those bad city deer lets go get'em. :lol:


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Also i think that us city dwellers should get first chance at the tags over the rural people since this is a city problem and these are our deer :lol:Also i bet the crime rate will go down in this area during this season talk about a one heck of neighborhood watch


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: I bet the crime rate will be down for the in town deer control measure/hunt thingy :lol: Where do I sign up?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Deer hunting in city limits gets OK
By Mike Nowatzki, The Forum
Published Tuesday, March 28, 2006

Fargo city commissioners adopted ordinances Monday that allow deer hunting within city limits, but the actual bowhunting season - including where the deer will be hunted - isn't set in stone.

"It is enabling legislation, basically, to set up this program," Assistant City Attorney Patty Roscoe said.

Commissioners will look at creating the program after Gov. John Hoeven issues the 2006 hunting proclamation.

Commissioners approved a resolution last month asking Hoeven to include designated areas along the Red River in the proclamation.

However, those areas were generally identified and can be changed, as can the number of hunting permits to be issued, now proposed at 40, Roscoe said.

Konrad Olson, whose Harwood Drive home overlooks Lemke Park in south Fargo, said he supports hunting deer in north Fargo, but asked the commission to exclude Lemke Park from the proposed deer hunting areas.

"I just wanted to let you know that there was opposition and no one had complained from the Lemke Park neighborhood," he said.

Roscoe said city officials will discuss the proposed hunting areas with Fargo Park District officials before bringing a recommendation to create a hunting season.

The city would annually revisit the hunting areas and number of permits issued.

North Fargoan Billy Nustad, whose petition signed by more than 100 residents prompted the commission to address the deer population, said the animals have become a public safety issue.

"I walk around the block and they come scurrying out between the houses and within feet of where you're walking, and somebody's going to get hurt," he said.

In other business, members voted 4-1 to approve a special assessment district for the railroad quiet zone project.

Commissioner Mike Williams cast the dissenting vote, arguing that the district is too small and that all of the city's residents should pay the $500,000 being assessed for the safety improvements.

The district covers the area from Second Avenue South to Sixth Avenue North and from University Drive to the Red River.

Fifty percent of the property owners in the district, by area, had to protest to stop its creation. The city received 32 protests covering only 5 percent of the district, City Engineer Mark Bittner said.

Readers can reach Forum reporter

Mike Nowatzki at (701) 241-5528


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

City hunt plans call for harvest of 80 deer
By Mike Nowatzki, The Forum
Published Tuesday, April 25, 2006

Hunters will be allowed to kill 80 deer during the first bowhunting season along the Red River in Fargo, city commissioners said Monday.

Members voted 4-0 to adopt a resolution setting the deer hunting season from Sept. 1 to Jan. 31 and allowing each of the 40 permit holders to take two antlerless deer.

The language will be included in the governor's 2006-2007 big-game hunting proclamation, expected in mid-May, said Patty Roscoe, assistant city attorney.

City commissioners still need to approve the deer hunting locations - some of which include city parks - so the hunting season isn't final, Commissioner John Cosgriff said.

"We could opt out. We could just not designate an area for it," said Cosgriff, who chaired Monday's meeting in the absence of Mayor Bruce Furness. "But everything is in place from the state to proceed, as long as the governor includes it in his proclamation."

Graphic: Deer managment 
RELATED CONTENT 
WDAY: Deer hunt in Fargo 
Hunters will have to pass an archery proficiency test and possibly a written test to receive a permit, Roscoe said. Training will start in June.

The city will post information on its Web site and probably issue a news release about the hunting season to generate interest in the program, Roscoe said.

There will be a lottery drawing for the 40 permits in July.

Roscoe said the tentative plan is to issue 30 permits in north Fargo and 10 in south Fargo. Those numbers could change depending on negotiations with the Fargo Park District, which has raised some concerns about hunting on park land, she said.

The deer hunting program, modeled after one in Bismarck, was prompted by complaints from north Fargo residents that deer were destroying plants, leaving droppings in yards and posing a threat to public safety.

In other business, the commission voted unanimously to seek federal financing for a wind turbine to power the city's wastewater treatment plant and an expansion of the landfill's gas collection system.

The 1.5-megawatt wind turbine would supply about 85 percent of the electricity the wastewater plant uses annually. Estimated to cost $2.4 million, it would sit near the lagoons along U.S. 81 north of Fargo.

The landfill project would involve adding 21 methane wells to the gas collection system, along with a third gas blower and an electrical generator that would operate on the waste gas.

Commissioner Mike Williams, who is pushing the project, said the city would need Federal Aviation Administration approval for the wind turbine because of its proximity to Hector International Airport.

Wednesday is the application deadline for the Clean Renewable Energy Bonds, which allow cities to borrow money for renewable energy projects at nearly a zero percent interest rate.

Readers can reach Forum reporter

Mike Nowatzki at (701) 241-5528


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

this is an excellent situation for all here, we get to go out and have fun while thinning out a herd, can't ask for much more. Hopefully residents don't get in too much of an uproar..........but it's nice to see Fargo doing this, just like biz.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Will these tags affect a persons ability to obtain a regular bow tag?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

not that I know of so I don't think so.


----------

